# NtL v Sky --Which is best?



## Madangan (13 Jul 2007)

Just curious as to whether there is any real difference between  Basic Ntl digital package or basic Sky package?  I have NTL digital at moment,I 
dont want to get a sports or movies package(as I would never leave the house again) .

I previously had the non digital basic NTL package...does anyone know whether its possible to go back to that once youve gone digital? I basically watch the 4 irish channels,the  4 original uK  channels sky news and sky one all of which I had before going digital,while I watch all the other channels too(E4, Living etc..) I could certainly live without them  as I have become a couch potato channel surfing while my life whizzes past me  so  can I downsize back to non digital viewing or if i decide to stick with digital would I be better off with sky?


----------



## gipimann (13 Jul 2007)

I've just switched from Chorus (NTL's evil twin!) to Sky - basic package (no movies/sports) and my monthly subscription is €7 cheaper per month for the 2-mix selection (includes almost all of the channels I had with Chorus digital).   I notice the picture & sound quality are better too.


----------



## Adrian1 (13 Jul 2007)

Madangan said:


> Just curious as to whether there is any real difference between Basic Ntl digital package or basic Sky package? I have NTL digital at moment,I
> dont want to get a sports or movies package(as I would never leave the house again) .
> 
> I previously had the non digital basic NTL package...does anyone know whether its possible to go back to that once youve gone digital? I basically watch the 4 irish channels,the 4 original uK channels sky news and sky one all of which I had before going digital,while I watch all the other channels too(E4, Living etc..) I could certainly live without them as I have become a couch potato channel surfing while my life whizzes past me so can I downsize back to non digital viewing or if i decide to stick with digital would I be better off with sky?


 

SKY, SKY, SKY!!!!!!

You get all  you want with the family pack inc RTE 1,2,TV3 and TG4, 
Discovery, National Geo etc, some sports channels BBC etc. E4 Living etc. MTV etc. Too much to list, about 50 channels worth watching and loads more not (well, a matter of choice) All for about €30 per month.

I think it's great and would recomend it . 
But try to get off the couch once and a while.!!


----------



## pat127 (13 Jul 2007)

Madangan said:


> I previously had the non digital basic NTL package...does anyone know whether its possible to go back to that once youve gone digital?



I've disconnected from NTL because of their extremely poor support. 
I had the analogue service but if 2 separate servicemen are to be believed NTL is trying hard to 'encourage' customers to switch to digital. My guess is that the support for analogue will get worse. BBC2 has been practically unwatchable for months, a situation shared by others in my area. 1 serviceman said that the signal from a radio station on the Three Rock was breaking into the NTL cable and that nothing could be done about it unless I installed a double-insulated cable. Sky (or Freesat as I've installed) is the answer in my opinion.


----------



## KalEl (13 Jul 2007)

SKY is better by a country mile. We're talking Tiger Woods versus Laura Woods...


----------



## steph1 (13 Jul 2007)

Definitely Sky and if you can afford to get the Sky +.


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jul 2007)

Plenty of other threads that address this issue.


----------

